# Φράσεις από άριες



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Αλήθεια, πόσες φράσεις από άριες, γνωστές ή άγνωστες, έχουν ευρύτερη διάδοση; (Γλωσσικό φόρουμ είμαστε, δεν μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε αυτό απέξω.)

Θα ξεκινήσω με δύο παραδείγματα (αυτά σκέφτηκα αυτή τη στιγμή — ελπίζω να μην είναι και τα μοναδικά :)). 

*Ridi, pagliaccio = Laugh, clown = Γέλα, παλιάτσο.*
Ήταν και ο τίτλος βιβλίου της Γαλάτειας Καζαντζάκη. Από τους _Παλιάτσους_ του Ρουτζέρο Λεονκαβάλο και την άρια _Vesti la giubba_, «Φόρα τη στολή σου». Με τον Παβαρότι, εδώ:








Recitar! Mentre preso dal delirio,|To act! While out of my mind,
non so più quel che dico,|I no longer know what I say,
e quel che faccio!|or what I do!
Eppur è d'uopo, sforzati!|And yet it's necessary... make an effort!
Bah! sei tu forse un uom?|Bah! Are you not a man?
Tu se' Pagliaccio!|You are Pagliaccio!
Vesti la giubba,|Put on your costume,
e la faccia infarina.|powder your face.
La gente paga, e rider vuole qua.|The people pay to be here, and they want to laugh.
E se Arlecchin t'invola Colombina,|And if Harlequin shall steal your Columbine,
ridi, Pagliaccio, e ognun applaudirà!|laugh, Pagliaccio, so the crowd will cheer!
Tramuta in lazzi lo spasmo ed il pianto|Turn your distress and tears into jest,
in una smorfia il singhiozzo e 'l dolor, Ah!|your pain and sobbing into a funny face - Ah!
Ridi, Pagliaccio,|Laugh, Pagliaccio,
sul tuo amore infranto!|at your broken love!
Ridi del duol, che t'avvelena il cor!|Laugh at the grief that poisons your heart!


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

*La donna è mobile qual piuma al vento = Women are fickle like a feather in the wind = Φτερό στον άνεμο γυναίκας μοιάζει.*

Η άρια *La donna è mobile*, από τον _Ριγολέτο_ του Βέρντι. Πάλι με τον Παβαρότι.








La donna è mobile|Women are fickle
Qual piuma al vento,|Like a feather in the wind,
Muta d'accento — e di pensiero.|They change in tone - and in thought.
Sempre un amabile,|Always a loveable,
Leggiadro viso,|Graceful visage, (or beautiful face)
In pianto o in riso, — è menzognero.|That in tears or in laughter - is lying.
|
Refrain|Refrain
La donna è mobil|Women are fickle,
qual piuma al vento|Like a feather in the wind,
Muta d'accento e di pensier!|They change in tone, and in thought,
e di pensier!|and in thought!
e di pensier!|and in thought!
|
È sempre misero|Always miserable,
Chi a lei s'affida,|Is he who trusts her,
Chi le confida — mal cauto il core!|He who confides in her - incautious his heart!
Pur mai non sentesi|Yet one never feels
Felice appieno|Fully happy,
Chi su quel seno — non liba amore!|Who on that bosom - does not sip love?


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 5, 2010)

Μεγάλη διάδοση έχει η Nessun Dorma από την Turandot του Πουτσίνι. 

Εδώ με τον Φράνκο Κορέλλι







Nessun dorma! Nessun dorma!|None shall sleep! None shall sleep!
Tu pure, o Principessa, nella tua fredda stanza,|Even you, O Princess, in your cold bedroom,
guardi le stelle che tremano d'amore, e di speranza!|watch the stars that tremble with love and with hope!
Ma il mio mistero è chiuso in me;|But my secret is hidden within me;
il nome mio nessun saprà! |none will know my name! 
No, No! Sulla tua bocca lo dirò quando la luce splenderà!|No, no! On your mouth I will say it when the light shines!
Ed il mio bacio scioglierà il silenzio che ti fa mia!|And my kiss will dissolve the silence that makes you mine!
Και μερικά στοιχεία από την Wikipedia:

- Nessun dorma achieved pop status after Luciano Pavarotti's recording of it was used as the theme song of BBC television's coverage of the 1990 FIFA World Cup in Italy. It subsequently reached #2 on the UK Singles Chart, the highest placing ever by a classical recording.

- Films in which the aria plays a significant role in the soundtrack include The Killing Fields, New York Stories, Mar adentro,The Sum of All Fears,The Mirror Has Two Faces, and Bend It Like Beckham.
-Nessun Dorma is also the title of a short film by Ken Russell included in the 1987 film Aria. (Aria consists of ten segments by a variety of directors; each one features the director's visual accompaniment to arias and scenes from operas. The films have minimal or no dialogue, with most of the spoken content coming from the words of the aria itself.)

- Aretha Franklin notably performed Nessun dorma as a last-minute replacement for Pavarotti on the Grammy Awards of 1998 telecast. A recording of this performance was later included on her album Jewels in the Crown: All-Star Duets with the Queen.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 6, 2010)

Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ ακόμη μια εκτέλεση του "La donna è mobile", από τον αγαπημένο μου τενόρο, τον Κάρλο Μπεργκόντσι:


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 6, 2010)

Κι ακόμη "Vissi d' arte, vissi d' amore" (I lived on art, I lived on love/ j' ai vécu d' art, j' ai vécu d' amour), από την "Τόσκα" του Τζάκομο Πουτσίνι, με τη Μαρία Κάλλας:


----------

